# Error: shared library "panel-applet-2.0" does not exist



## sandurlay (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello. Sorry, but I'm beginner in FreeBSD and I don't english. But I need to use FreeBSD. I try to build gnome-utils (I have FreeBSD 8.1):


```
# cd /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-utils/
# make depends
....
===>   gnome-utils-2.32.0,1 depends on shared library: panel-applet-2.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for panel-applet-2.0 in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel
===>   Returning to build of gnome-utils-2.32.0,1
Error: shared library "panel-applet-2.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-utils.
```

There are files 
/home/libpanel-applet-3.a
/home/libpanel-applet-3.la
/home/libpanel-applet-3.so
/home/libpanel-applet-3.so.0
but if I rename it to version 2, then [cmd=]make depends[/cmd] is OK, but [cmd=]make install[/cmd] can't finish.

Can you help me? What must I do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are you running [cmd=]make depends[/cmd]
?

Why not simply follow http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html and run [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]
? This should take care of dependencies. Make sure you start with an up-to-date ports tree.


----------



## sandurlay (Feb 2, 2011)

If i type [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] then also:


```
===>   gnome-utils-2.32.0,1 depends on shared library: panel-applet-2.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for panel-applet-2.0 in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel
===>   Returning to build of gnome-utils-2.32.0,1
Error: shared library "panel-applet-2.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/gnome-utils.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

Post the output of [cmd=]pkg_info -x gnome-panel[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

And use the proper forum tags for that.


----------



## sandurlay (Feb 2, 2011)

```
pkg_info -x gnome-panel
Information for gnome-panel-2.32.1:

Comment:
Panel component for the GNOME 2 Desktop


Description:
This drives the GNOME 2 panel.

WWW: http://www.gnome.org/
```


----------



## artur (Mar 7, 2011)

Add to /usr/portx/x11/gnome-panel/Makefile:

```
--enable-panel-applet
```
and reinstall x11/gnome-panel.


----------



## m1001101 (Mar 16, 2011)

artur said:
			
		

> Add to /usr/portx/x11/gnome-panel/Makefile:
> 
> ```
> --enable-panel-applet
> ...



Good it works for me.

I've put --enable-panel-applet in CONFIGURE_ARGS var.

Thanks artur


----------



## m1001101 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ops, too soon...

I can't proceed with moonlight building because:

```
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1/po'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/gnome-panel/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1'
/usr/local/bin/gio-querymodules /usr/local/lib/gnome-panel/modules
===>   Compressing manual pages for gnome-panel-2.32.1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for gnome-panel-2.32.1
===>   Returning to build of gnome-sharp-2.24.1_5
Error: shared library "panel-applet-2.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1
```

someone can help?

Thanks


----------



## m1001101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nobody can help? :e


----------



## dusty_fox (Apr 20, 2011)

You might have solved this by now, but I came across the same thing and solved it by enabling "BONOBO" in the gnome-panel config.  Make sure you *make clean* before you recompile it.


----------



## m1001101 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks!
Ok I try


----------

